# Seite an Bildschirm automatisch anpassen



## belanna (7. Februar 2005)

Hallo,

ich bin sicher irgendwo gibt es hier schon dieses Thema, aber ich kann es leider nicht finden  

Ich brauche einen HTML Befehl mit dem sich die Seite jedesmal autmatisch an die Bidschrimgröße anpasst.

Danke
Belanna


----------



## bled (7. Februar 2005)

Das ist nicht ganz so einfach. Und mit einem Befehl wirst du da wohl nicht auskommen.
Ich könnte mir im Moment zwei verschiedene Möglichkeiten vorstellen:
1.) Du benutzt ein Javascript, das die Auflösung des Benutzers ausliest und den Benutzer dementsprechend auf eine Seite weiterleitet, die für diese Auflösung optimiert ist.
Dafür müsste man dann eben mehrere Seiten schreiben, die für jeweils eine andere Auflösung sind.

2.) Du benutzt einfach so wenig, wie möglich Bilder und nur relative Größen-Angaben. (in Prozent oder so).
Dadurch passt sich die Seite praktisch schon automatisch an.


----------



## thecamillo (7. Februar 2005)

belanna hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> Ich brauche einen HTML Befehl mit dem sich die Seite jedesmal autmatisch an die Bidschrimgröße anpasst.
> 
> ...



Moin dude,

implementiere folgenden Code in dein HTML-Gerüst und deine Auflösungsprobleme gehören der Vergangenheit an:

<BODY ONLOAD="myResize();"STYLE="margin-top: 0px; margin-right: 0px; margin-left: 0px; margin-bottom: 0px">

<SCRIPT LANGUAGE="JavaScript1.2">
<!--
function myResize() {
  var width = screen.width
  var height = screen.height
  this.window.resizeTo(width, height);
  this.window.moveTo(0, 0)
}
//-->
</SCRIPT>

Kannst das JScriple auch ausgelagert implemetieren, da ist dann die Struktur sauberer!

cu thecamillo


----------



## Thomas Lindner (7. Februar 2005)

Es ist aber a) nicht nett die Browsergröße ungefragt einfach anzupassen ( gerade bei Tabbrowsing und evtl. mehreren offenen Fenstern (z.B. Firefox/Avant) und b) das Script funktioniert nicht überall.

Da sind/ist bleds Lösung schon sinnvoller!


----------



## belanna (7. Februar 2005)

Hallo,

danke erstmal für deine Antwort. Leider funktioniert es nicht.
Wo könnte der Fehler liegen?

Danke
Belanna


----------



## bled (7. Februar 2005)

belanna hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Leider funktioniert es nicht.
> Wo könnte der Fehler liegen?


Was überhaupt?
Um dir zu helfen, sollten wir schon wissen, was du gemacht hast...


----------

